# She proved she would/is going to/was going to/will



## srknpower

Değerli Türkçe native speakerları, ben bu 4ününn arasındaki farkı anlamaya çalışırken bir Türk olarak kafayı yiyorum. Sanki hepsi aynı anlama geliyor gibi geliyor bana. Siz beni aydınlatır mısınız?

She proved she would be a great singer.
She proved she is going to be a great singer.
She proved she will be a great singer.
She proved she was going to be a great singer.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Değerli Türkçe native speakerları, ben bu 4ününn arasındaki farkı anlamaya çalışırken bir Türk olarak kafayı yiyorum. Sanki hepsi aynı anlama geliyor gibi geliyor bana. Siz beni aydınlatır mısınız?
> 
> She proved she would be a great singer.
> She proved she is going to be a great singer.
> She proved she will be a great singer.
> She proved she was going to be a great singer.


An aspiring Musician.


----------



## Smeros

srknpower said:


> Değerli Türkçe native speakerları, ben bu 4ününn arasındaki farkı anlamaya çalışırken bir Türk olarak kafayı yiyorum. Sanki hepsi aynı anlama geliyor gibi geliyor bana. Siz beni aydınlatır mısınız?
> 
> She proved she would be a great singer.
> She proved she is going to be a great singer.
> She proved she will be a great singer.
> She proved she was going to be a great singer.



Türkçe düşünürsek işin içinden çıkamayız zaten.  

*She proved she would be a great singer* cümlesindeki would, will'in geçmiş zaman hâli olarak kullanılmış. Would geçmişteki gelecek zamanı belirtmek için kullanılır. Sözü söylediğin andan geriye doğru bir zaman dilimi belirtmişsin ve kızın kendini kanıtladığı noktadan, cümleyi söylediğin an arasında geçmişte bir yerde bu olay gerçekleşmiş olabilir. Şu anki andan ileri doğru bir atıf yapacaksan zaten "*She proved she will be a great singer*" dersin. Be going to kalıbı, will'e göre biraz daha kesinlik belirten bir kalıp. Genelde, "karar verilmiş" bir şeyden bahsederken söylenir. "_*I'm going to make that deal.*_" Bu cümleyi derken zaten önceden karar vermişsindir. Benim düşünceme göre, "*She proved she is going to be a great singer*", hani belki kesinlik katma amacıyla söylenmiş olabilir; ama gene de bir açıdan garip geldi bana. Aynı zamanda, "*She proved she was going to be a great singer*", cümlesi de garip geldi bana. Yanlışım varsa arkadaşlar düzeltebilir, past continuous kullanınca sanki bir şey ona engel olmuş, iyi bir şarkıcı olamamış gibi bir düşünceye kapıldım. "*She had proved she was going to be a great singer but she had a stroke.*"


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Türkçe düşünürsek işin içinden çıkamayız zaten.
> 
> *She proved she would be a great singer* cümlesindeki would, will'in geçmiş zaman hâli olarak kullanılmış. Would geçmişteki gelecek zamanı belirtmek için kullanılır. Sözü söylediğin andan geriye doğru bir zaman dilimi belirtmişsin ve kızın kendini kanıtladığı noktadan, cümleyi söylediğin an arasında geçmişte bir yerde bu olay gerçekleşmiş olabilir. Şu anki andan ileri doğru bir atıf yapacaksan zaten "*She proved she will be a great singer*" dersin. Be going to kalıbı, will'e göre biraz daha kesinlik belirten bir kalıp. Genelde, "karar verilmiş" bir şeyden bahsederken söylenir. "_*I'm going to make that deal.*_" Bu cümleyi derken zaten önceden karar vermişsindir. Benim düşünceme göre, "*She proved she is going to be a great singer*", hani belki kesinlik katma amacıyla söylenmiş olabilir; ama gene de bir açıdan garip geldi bana. Aynı zamanda, "*She proved she was going to be a great singer*", cümlesi de garip geldi bana. Yanlışım varsa arkadaşlar düzeltebilir, past continuous kullanınca sanki bir şey ona engel olmuş, iyi bir şarkıcı olamamış gibi bir düşünceye kapıldım. "*She had proved she was going to be a great singer but she had a stroke.*"



Harika bir açıklama çok sağ olun. Bence biz Türkler İngilizce konusunda acaip şansızız  Yazın Brezilya’dadaydım, mesela Portekizce o kadar çok benziyor ki İngilizce’ye anlatamam. Kıskançlıktan kendimi yiyip bitiriyordum  Resmen vocabulary’leri yüzde 50 aynıydı.

Buyrun bu da native’lerin soruya cevabı

Proved she would/will/going to/was going to


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Değerli Türkçe native speakerları, ben bu 4ününn arasındaki farkı anlamaya çalışırken bir Türk olarak kafayı yiyorum. Sanki hepsi aynı anlama geliyor gibi geliyor bana. Siz beni aydınlatır mısınız?
> 
> She proved she would be a great singer.
> She proved she is going to be a great singer.
> She proved she will be a great singer.
> She proved she was going to be a great singer.


Merhaba

+

She was bound to be a great singer.


----------



## wavecrash

1. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olabileceğini kanıtladı/gösterdi. (Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacak diye bir şey yok. Belki doktor olacak. Bu would'un might, could vs gibi olasılık anlatan hali)
Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını göstermişti. (bağlama, bağlamda hakim olan zaman kipine göre cümle bu iki anlama da gelebilir. would burada will'in geçmiş zaman için kullanılan hali gibi)
2. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını gösterdi. (şarkıcı olacak.)
3. İki ile aynı. İkinci örnekteki "is going to" kullanımı kesinlik vurgusu yapıldığında daha çok tercih ediliiyor.
4. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını göstermişti. (will'in past formu olan would'la kullanımından yani birinci seçeneğin ikinci cümlesinden farklı olarak, çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını gösterdiği gibi şarkıcı da olmuş daha sonra; kısacası bunu 2. şıktaki anlatımın aynen geçmişe aktarılmış hali olduğunu düşünün)


----------



## analeeh

wavecrash said:


> 1. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olabileceğini kanıtladı/gösterdi. (Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacak diye bir şey yok. Belki doktor olacak. Bu would'un might, could vs gibi olasılık anlatan hali)
> Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını göstermişti. (bağlama, bağlamda hakim olan zaman kipine göre cümle bu iki anlama da gelebilir. would burada will'in geçmiş zaman için kullanılan hali gibi)2. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını gösterdi. (şarkıcı olacak.)
> 3. İki ile aynı. İkinci örnekteki "is going to" kullanımı kesinlik vurgusu yapıldığında daha çok tercih ediliiyor.
> 4. Çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını göstermişti. (will'in past formu olan would'la kullanımından yani birinci seçeneğin ikinci cümlesinden farklı olarak, çok iyi bir şarkıcı olacağını gösterdiği gibi şarkıcı da olmuş daha sonra; kısacası bunu 2. şıktaki anlatımın aynen geçmişe aktarılmış hali olduğunu düşünün)



Perfect!


----------



## sinimmar

"She proved she would be a great singer.
She proved she was going to be a great singer."
Her iki cümle de "Büyük bir şarkıcı olacağını ispatladı." anlamına gelir.

Bu ikisi yanlış:
"She proved she is going to be a great singer.
She proved she will be a great singer."


----------

